# A Tribute to Essential Workers



## Marlene (Mar 31, 2020)

One thing this pandemic has highlighted is that many of the jobs people looked down upon are "essential" while many that get all the attention and money aren't the ones that save us when we need saving.  May we all be a bit more respectful in the future of those we truly need to keep our country running during emergencies.  

Here's a tribute to our truckers. . .


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## MarciKS (Mar 31, 2020)

Marlene said:


> One thing this pandemic has highlighted is that many of the jobs people looked down upon are "essential" while many that get all the attention and money aren't the ones that save us when we need saving.  May we all be a bit more respectful in the future of those we truly need to keep our country running during emergencies.
> 
> Here's a tribute to our truckers. . .


Yeah, Kenny Chesney is not the one making your lunch. I am.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## Warrigal (Mar 31, 2020)

Let's not forget the cleaner army who clean up after us every day and, in these times, go the extra mile.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 31, 2020)

Thank-you ads are on every tv channel with the late-night hosts acknowledging these brave people constantly.❤
Its so good to see this everywhere.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## moviequeen1 (Apr 1, 2020)

I say a prayer every night for my friends at local hospital where I worked for 27 yrs
I can't imagine how more stressful this has become taking care of all the patients who have been striken with the virus


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 1, 2020)

Thanks and appreciation to all who are risking their own health and the health of their families to help victims of COVID-19.  They are truly selfless and deserve to be honored during this trying time.  Maybe not 'essential' but also want to thank restaurant workers who are doing their best to safely prepare food and have it available for no contact delivery, curbside or drive-up.  Also to the delivery drivers involved.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 2, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


>


And there are celebrities who are doing that. Three young NBA players stepped up to the plate with donations almost immediately after this thing hit. https://www.nbcnews.com/health/health-news/nba-players-donate-money-support-arena-workers-n1158661 
I want to know is how are the this country's billionaires helping? I've seen stories about billionaires in other countries doing so.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## Pepper (Apr 2, 2020)

Maybe they Always Were.  Yes.  I am unanimous in that.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 2, 2020)

Pepper said:


> Maybe they Always Were.  Yes.  I am unanimous in that.



Funny the things people don't see while they're star gazing.


----------



## Pepper (Apr 2, 2020)

Reminds me of this song.  Watch him as he goes, he's ordinary.  There he and she go.


----------



## Gaer (Apr 2, 2020)

What a wonderful thread, Marlene!  Well said!


----------

